# Extremely sore after first gym workout 2 days ago!



## nemesis1 (Dec 21, 2009)

So I finally joined a gym last week and had my first session on Thursday were i went through a routine with the gym instructor and all seemed fine, yesterday i felt a little sore which i thought was normal, but today i woke up with this intense soreness in my triceps and right across my chest and it really hurts to move my arms?

Is this normal and is there anything i can get from the supermarket to make the pain go away for a while as i have to go to a social event in a few hours (friends wedding party) which im already nervous about going without this added discomfort?


----------



## foodie (Apr 27, 2010)

its normal i went through the same thing...it should go away give it more time i dont think pills will help much...well thats my opinion but my pain went away in like 2 or 3 days


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

It's normal.
Although, I think you might have trained a bit too hard.


----------



## renski (May 9, 2007)

is a thread really necessary for this? it's normal, you've done some exercise your body is not use to, get over it, harden up.


----------



## nIdahoBeing (Apr 20, 2010)

renski said:


> is a thread really necessary for this? it's normal, you've done some exercise your body is not use to, get over it, harden up.


Excuse your manners.

Yes, I took a jog for the first time in several months a few days ago. Now I can't walk without feeling like I'm walking funny because the muscles in my inner thighs are so sore! You can take regular ibuprofen and it helps take down some swelling in the tissue and helps with the pain just like it does for a back ache.

If I could go back and do it again, I prob wouldn't have gone as long that first time.


----------



## Dark0 (Apr 17, 2010)

No pain no gain


----------



## sarafinanickelbocker (May 16, 2010)

I sometimes find it helps to work those muscles again (but don't overdo it) and stretch. I don't know if that has worked for anyone else.


----------



## 2Talkative (Nov 1, 2007)

The first two weeks will be like this or less depending on conditioning. 

The worst you could do is give in to it. Good luck !


----------



## Lateralus (Oct 28, 2007)

sarafinanickelbocker said:


> I sometimes find it helps to work those muscles again (but don't overdo it) and stretch. I don't know if that has worked for anyone else.


It works for me!


----------



## 2Talkative (Nov 1, 2007)

sarafinanickelbocker said:


> I sometimes find it helps to work those muscles again (but don't overdo it) and stretch. I don't know if that has worked for anyone else.


It's good to do a flush workout like that. Quite often I will do that a day before a game very light lifting/cardio just do get rid of the annoying slight soreness.


----------



## Brightpaperwarewolf (Oct 16, 2008)

DOMS. Delayed Onset Muscle Soreness.


----------



## Camtheman (May 23, 2010)

happens to everyone just make sure you keep working out or it can last for a really long time


----------



## jigme911 (May 3, 2010)

buddy my advice to u is that take it easy and slow 

they r people who r so obsessed with doing everything today like my mom

n i hate her for that i even get angry n big argument with her for her such stubborn behaviour 

so i would advice u to slowly improve, it takes time


----------



## pita (Jan 17, 2004)

sarafinanickelbocker said:


> I sometimes find it helps to work those muscles again (but don't overdo it) and stretch. I don't know if that has worked for anyone else.


Works for me. I also find that eating more protein helps. If I don't eat enough protein every day, I get brutal DOMS. Massage is pretty great, too, but who can afford that?


----------



## Madison_Rose (Feb 27, 2009)

renski said:


> it's normal... get over it, harden up.


Hahaha! A little harsh, but...well, yeah. Deep Heat is awesome for this kind of muscle soreness, though.

My calves are currently complaining after I did aerobics yesterday then went for a jog today. I kind of like it, makes me feel all virtuous. Now, _put down_ the chocolate cake, Madison...


----------



## VagueResemblance (Apr 17, 2010)

Cerberus said:


> Does anyone else like feeling sore? I enjoy it. It makes me feel like I've accomplished something. And it's nice to feel I've put my body to good use. I actually get disappointed if I don't feel sore after working out. But, maybe I'm just weird.


Yes, that's the sort of pain that brings with it a strong feeling of accomplishment, so it's a good thing.


----------

